# Ughhhhh. ‘77 Evinrude 15 hp lower frustrations



## Pippin65 (Oct 3, 2018)

hi all, 
Recently got this motor when I bought my Gheenoe. When I went to change the lower gear case oil it came out like smelly white nastiness. 

From what I’ve read, this is indicative of water intrusion/failed seals. 

Watched this guy Brandon’s Garage work on a 15 like mine. Boom. Boom boom. He’s done. Easy peasey. 

Me: erghhhh. Prop shaft housing. Not budging. Seal just below water pump, same. 

Geez. The the rig I made bent. Does the application of heat help?
I purchased a slide hammer to get out the under water pump seal and banged away til my resolve faltered. 

Advice? Anyone in the Tampa Bay Area want a case of beer and my eternal gratitude to help a brother out? 

Or know an honest/good/reasonable outboard mechanic?

Thanks.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

You have to trust someone sometime , on the other hand @ $90 an hour , whats a ‘77 15 hp ‘ rude worth ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2018)

Heat, heat, heat! I’m not in Tampa bay but north about 60 miles. If you don’t get it, let me know and I’ll give you a hand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a ‘75 Johnson 15r75c that ran like a top and is still going on my buddies river boat. You can’t kill them.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ditto ^^^ 74 lost it overboard and still ran in for years Ive still got my first outboard 10 hp 53 mercury. Red cowling.


----------



## Pippin65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Exactly. Wanna keep the wee-beastie alive. Unfortunately, in successfully removing the dbl-seal beneath the water pump, I dislodged the bearing beneath. 
Does this forum have a tool loan program by members for members? If not, is that a possibility? 
So many of the special tools are ridiculously expensive, more so when you consider you’ll use many of the things once. 
Just a thought... now does anyone have a omc 15 hp prop shaft housing removal tools I can borrow?


----------

